# Steve Vai concert



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahh finally Steve came to Upstate, NY for a show and I made sure I got tickets. The concert was excellent and ran close to 2-1/2 hours. We definitely got our monies worth.
For those unfamiliar with Steve, he is a guitar virtuoso who has done movie soundtracks, Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure and, Encino Man to name a couple. He owns a recording company "Favored Nations" which gives a lot of musicians a chance to be recorded and promoted among them Neil Schon of Journey and Santana fame. He owns a Bee apiary and sells the honey the proceeds of which go to his charity the "Make a noise foundation" http://www.vai.com/MANF/index.html and he was the guitarist for a number of bands including Whitesnake and the David Lee Roth band, among others.
We were lucky enough to win passes to a meet and greet after the show and Steve turned out to be an extremely friendly and gracious guy. The whole night turned out great! I can't wait to see him again.
In the pictures I have attached, I got him to sign my guitar and, there's a couple of pics at the show (I still suck at taking pics!  ) but in the picture with my son, Kyle, Steve looks happy, and Kyle looks like a deer caught in the headlights. The picture of me and Steve, it's reversed, and I look happy and Steve looks like the deer in the headlights!

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chrose...1201/my_photos


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,

Great photo of your son and SV, OK.your cute too  

Hey, I'm psyched that you were able to see one of the progressive masters of guitar. You have mentioned SV a few times over the years as one of your favorites and you finally get to see him. Very cool.

Who else would you like to see and why?

PS.......nice guitar in the pic.

In the same vain as SV, I'd like to see Satriani.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes, yes, I too am cute   
As far as who else would I like to see? I've actually seen just about everybody I've wanted to. Right now I can't think of anyone offhand that I would want to see. Steve again to be sure, and what the hey....John McLaughlin again, oh and maybe Jan Akkerman of Focus fame. I always loved Jan's background and love of the classical lute style music from the old "English days of yore", his jazziness and the absolute fire of his playing when he would burn up the neck. He had a very angular, skipping style that was full of tension and whole notes that totally appealed to me.
If I think of anyone else I'll let you know.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have tickets to see Steve next Wednesday at the House of Blues, and I was very happy to read your post Chrose. Have you seen him on Eric Clapton's Crossroads DVD? I love watching the guy play it is just like he doesn't care at all.

Eric Johnson is coming to Chicago in June and I will probably catch him at the HOB then as well. I have seen Eric a couple times now in concert but never Steve Vai.

Have you guys been to any of the G3 concerts?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey Nicko, you're in for a treat. It's a fun (and long) show. Actually I haven't seen him on the Crossroads show, but then I haven't seen the whole show yet either 
I have never been to a G3 concert. In fact this was the first concert other than Linkin Park that I've been to in about 10 + years. I've seen enough shows, but a few more won't hurt.
Another forum I belong to (non-cooking) had a thread about concerts they have seen. I will start that here as well for curiosity.
From what I've been hearing if you go by the bus either before or after the show you can easily meet the band, they are very gracious with all fans all times. If you do and you see Dave Weiner tell him I said hi (mention Reading, PA. and Sweet Street dessert and the Buffalo show and he will hopefully remember me. Likewise with Steve he signed my guitar in Buffalo.

Enjoy and give us a review afterwards.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Last time I saw Vai it was with Whitesnake, a number of years ago. He was awesome, and so was Adrian Vandenberg (the other guitarist for Whitesnake) though he never gets much credit because he played second guitar in a "hair band".


----------

